# Peugeot boxer engine temperature



## barryd

Hi all

My 1996 2.5TD Swift Kontiki runs on a Peugeot boxer base. We have had it since May and I have been concerned about the temperature gauge reading for some time. I posted a similar post a while ago but this time I have attached a picture of the gauge whilst the van was moving at its highest temperature (taken by the wife I might add). It’s a bit blurry but you can clearly see the gauge which I have worked out to be just under or around the 100 degree mark. I am assuming they go up in fives from 90 as the last one in the red is 130.

I have had the van to the local garage where they flushed the cooling system and then belted up and down the motorway at over 80mph. As soon as they got back to the garage they put an electronic temperature gun on the block and it was around 96-98 degrees. The mechanics assure me it is normal but it just looks high to me. It’s been like that for ages and never goes over that mark. Once you go down a hill or take it easy around 45mph it does drop to around 90 or just over. 

Probably worrying unnecessarily but would welcome any feedback especially if your a Peugeot boxer mechanic!

Thanks


----------



## wizza

*temp*

I would say that is a bit on the high side should not go over 90 unless in traffic when your fans should cut in at about 98 
This is a suck it and see situation pos blocked rad would be my first step what happens is the faster you go the hotter it gets 
water pump problem, this is easy to check with it running the water in the header tank should drop as you rev indicating the pump is working
Last is pos head gasket starting to fail 
I would change the rad first but this might not cure the problem
you are going to have to throw some money at it but being a motorhome owner you should be used to that lol


----------



## crimpleken

*peugot boxer engine temp*

It is probably the temp.sensor on the block. Had the same problem with mine. New sensor cured it
crimpleken


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the replies. If its the sensor does this mean the reading is wrong? Or does it mean the fans are not cutting in soon enough. If anything the temp drops when you stop and stand in traffic

I wonder if I should take to a Peugot dealer rather than my local garage. Any recommendations for north east Darlington area?

Thanks


----------



## Rio

*boxer temp gauge*

Hi barry, have you had coolant loss or kettling which is a rumbling thumping sound when really hot,
the cooling fans have a separate sensor , usually 104 c what does the gauge read when they cut in at standstill'.
how fast were you going at the time you took photo of gauge
bearing in mind the wind resistance of the overcab and weight of the van at a test speed of 80 , the 98 degree independent reading is ok,
i suggest if you have no coolant loss, or kettlng over the last 9+ months,
there isnt a major fault,
monitor gauge at 60, weigh the van, check fan cut in in gauge reading, if high change the coolant sensor which is an easy diy with a cold engine,
rio.........


----------



## barryd

Hi

Thanks for that, there has been no thumping or kettling that I can remember hearing and no coolent loss. I have frequently checked the van underneath and its always as dry as a bone. I did top up the water a little the other day but not by much. I was doing 60mph up a slight incline when the picture was taken. I wonder if its a quick and cheap job if its worth fitting a new sensor anyway?

Thanks for the help. Hopefully its ok but Im constantly looking at the gauge and its niggling away at me!

Regards
Barry


----------



## 102731

What temperature are you expecting to see? The temperature an engine runs at, between, maybe, 95 to 120 centigrade, is dependant on many factors which the manufacturer takes into account when deciding what rating thermostat to fit.
Years ago cars had winter and summer thermostats to account for different ambient temperatures.
Does your engine work ok? Have you any reason to worry about the temperature shown on the guage? /Has it changed recently? Is the fan cutting in and out as the temp rises and falls?
Stop worrying and only get concerned if the temperature goes outside the range above
(I'm not a qualified mechanic so don't take this as definitive)


----------



## barryd

I suspect your probably right and there is nothing wrong. Everything does work normally and the fans do cut in when its hot. I have asked the garage to price up the replacement sensors anyway. Most of the users with the same base vehicle I talked to before said their gauges where around 80-90 most of the time. Im hoping to go down to southern Europe in the spring and I dont want to find I have overheating problems when out of the UK.


----------



## FatboyTim

Hi

We have a 1999 peugeot boxer 2.5td based autostratus with 44k on the clock, my temp gauge shows exactly the same as yours when running and under load, and as yours it will come back down to around the 90 mark when cruising down hill or taking it easy. 

We used it through out the year last year in both hot and cold conditions and it didn't really make that much difference what ever the weather and doesn't lose any water so I came to the conclusion that its ok. 


Tim


----------



## barryd

thanks Tim

This is useful feedback. It is starting to look like I am worrying unnecessarily. Any other boxer drivers want to share their temp readings?

Many thanks


----------



## crag

I think mine reading is similar and it's a 640 Kontiki of same age as yours.


----------



## barryd

Nice one thanks

Think I will just leave it then.

I really appreciate your post

Regards
Barry


----------



## loddy

It's normal It's normal

stop worrying you old women

Loddy


----------



## barryd

Loddy

Ill stop worrying then.


----------



## crag

barryd said:


> Loddy
> 
> Ill stop worrying then.


I bet you're still watching it when you next go out in it :lol:


----------



## barryd

Ha Ha. Yep your probably right, although I think I may be less worried now. I think I stupidly compared it to my Golf which just sits at 90 degrees at any speed or load but then its not dragging a house, scooter, water, etc, etc etc behind it.


----------



## Groper

I have a 1995 Autosleeper Exec on a Peugeot Boxer base(2.5TD).
The temp gauge runs on 90 MOST of the time but the temp does increase up one mark on long climbs (not when idling in traffic),then drops back to 90 either when on the "flat" or downhill.
Did have a couple of scary moments last year when on very steep and twisting hills - Snowdonia & road up to the CCC site at Minehead.The temp rose more than usual but soon dropped back down on reaching summits.

Clive


----------



## barryd

Thanks Clive

That seems to be the way they are. The problem I had really is that soon after I bought the van it had an alternator problem that was sending the fuel gauge and temp guage all over the place so I never really new where it was. Its been like it is now since the alternator was fixed but from what I am hearing its normal. Cheers a lot


----------



## igglepiggle

hi i have a peugeot compass 1995 and that is normal if you want you can link a wire up from the relays to switch the fan on when you want if you want try try this site www.ourwandere.org 
dave


----------



## Wizzo

If I remember rightly, the Wanderer man cured his problems by changing his radiator and so did someone else who linked into the site. By the way Dave I think you have missed an 'r' out of your link.

My Boxer Wanderer is only a 1.9d but it runs at 80deg most of the time rising to 85 if pushed but can easily top 90 if struggling uphill. I suspect that Peugeot may have used the same cooling system for both engines and that the system is not man enough for the bigger lump.

JohnW


----------



## barryd

Thanks chaps. Just spent an hour looking at your site Dave. Good lord! How long did it take to put it together? Some really useful stuff, thanks.

I guess there is nothing seriously wrong with my cooling system. I will just keep an eye on it.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## slugger37

just wondering what the final conclusion was to this? recently bought a pug 1996 boxer camper convesion and it has the same issue with the temp reading above half way all the time once it gets hot, climbs on hills too. would like to know if the original poster changed the rad or temp sensors and what was the result? thanks


----------



## barryd

Just replied in your other thread


----------

